# Seafrance website (Can't get on) ??



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi

Is anybody else experiencing problems with their site ?

I try to look at quotes & get a message along the lines of "Please wait...Loading" Is it just me ?


Thanks.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

working for me 

Gary


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have just got a quote, seems to be OK

bob


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks

Must be my end then :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

ok here too
Dave p


----------

